# Building addition on slab-footer questions



## Youngfan75 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I currently have an existing screened-in porch resting on a concrete slab. I have dug around the slab in 4 random places. What I have determined is that the slab was actually poured 2 different times, both times using 6"dimensional boards, thus roughly giving me a 10" deep slab on which the current porch sits. 

I now would like to build an addition onto my house where the porch stands. I was wondering if I could dig 36" down for footers(I live in Pittsburgh) around the slab, then pour concrete for the foundation around the concrete slab currently in place. I would like to keep the current slab in place for the base floor.

I suppose I will need to pour the foundation instead of using block. What width of pour will I need?

In addition there is a 6" stepdown from the house to the slab. Could I raise the floor by putting down a treated wood frame? This way I can level,vaporbarrier treat and insulate below the subflooring.

As with all questions I would like to go into building inspectors office with some type of plan in my hand, not looking like the town dummy!



Thanks,
Bob


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 17, 2010)

ck w/your local code ossifer    i think you might be able to ' pier ' supporting colums & meet their rqmts,,, far's raising the floor, that's what i did in my bsmt - work'd GREAT ! ! !

far's going TO them w/a plan, lettem ' help ' you 1st - they LOVE self-importance &, after all, you ARE paying their salaries !

relax - they already KNOW who's the ' town dummy! '


----------

